# Can anyone help identify this police van / trailer ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

It is parked at the F. B Rogers Silver Plant in Taunton, MA

Any idea what it is doing there ? ?

Just wondering. Thanks ! !

Greg


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

It belongs to SEMLEC, what its doing there I have no idea...damn those LECs


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

It looks like one of those regional command ceters that several police departments buy together. I have seen one in Norfolk County and one in Medford.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

TopCop24 said:


> It belongs to SEMLEC, what its doing there I have no idea...damn those LECs


 One of the SEMLEC guys got kicked out of the house y the old lady, they borrow it till they find another place to live. :mrgreen:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's probably collecting dust... oh sorry. It's strategically placed so that when they drive to the nearest car show, to show it off, they use the least amount of gas. :razz:


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I knew that was a crappy hiding spot! I told them we should have activated the cloaking device.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Im gonna go with left over since the DAM disaster so many months ago. Someone just forgot it there.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I suppose I shouldn't say anything but this cat's already out of the bag. A number of law enforcement agencies maintain low profile bases scattered about. These out-of-the-way operations are kept so that undercover officers etc can come and go and so that major operations can be launched out of the eye of counter surveillance.I am not saying that this unit is located at one of these but it looks very much like the sites I have been to in recent years in Massachusetts. I do recall one low profile site where a command vehicle (fully marked) was parked at the rear of a building which housed one of these bases. You wouldn't realize it was there unless you drove or walked around back and saw the CP. No other site had any such giveaway You'd have thought the building housed a mill, auto bodyshop, landscape operation, massage parlor or whatever. If anyone sees something like this in the future you probably be best to be quiet about it.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Inspector said:


> These out-of-the-way operations are kept so that undercover officers etc can come and go and so that major operations can be launched out of the eye of counter surveillance.


I know it happens, but I highly doubt they use a *fully marked *mobile command center to shuffle *undercover* officers in and out. I know criminals aren't the brightest bulbs.. but most of them recognize the word "POLICE".


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

My guess is since they are now back together, they'll be going on tour shortly.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Inspector said:


> I suppose I shouldn't say anything but this cat's already out of the bag. A number of law enforcement agencies maintain low profile bases scattered about. These out-of-the-way operations are kept so that undercover officers etc can come and go and so that major operations can be launched out of the eye of counter surveillance.I am not saying that this unit is located at one of these but it looks very much like the sites I have been to in recent years in Massachusetts. I do recall one low profile site where a command vehicle (fully marked) was parked at the rear of a building which housed one of these bases. You wouldn't realize it was there unless you drove or walked around back and saw the CP. No other site had any such giveaway You'd have thought the building housed a mill, auto bodyshop, landscape operation, massage parlor or whatever. If anyone sees something like this in the future you probably be best to be quiet about it.


Yeah I highly doubt a fully operational undercover operation would use a fully marked trailer.

And seriously it is not even hidden from the street. 
As you are coming down the street its sticking right out from the side of the building.

Not to "Stealthy" if u ask me.

But hey what do I know : - ? : )


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Inspector said:


> I suppose I shouldn't say anything but this cat's already out of the bag. A number of law enforcement agencies maintain low profile bases scattered about. These out-of-the-way operations are kept so that undercover officers etc can come and go and so that major operations can be launched out of the eye of counter surveillance.


 So they hide them behind old buildings and in dark alleys. Good thing the criminals don't practice their craft in those type of areas.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think theyre failing to see the subtle sarcam in your reply inspector


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

209 said:


> I knew that was a crappy hiding spot! I told them we should have activated the cloaking device.


"Cloaking Device"? Sure the locals get all the technology and the state can't even get a reliable radio system!

</IMG>


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think that the sheriff uses it to tow his jet ski's...he just put the word police on it to fool people


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

High-Tech? That trailer looks about as high-tech as a horse trailer.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

dave7336 said:


> I think that the sheriff uses it to tow his jet ski's...he just put the word police on it to fool people


:L: Yes, it also has every LED light ever made on it. Why would we "keep quiet" about this, LOL. It's fully marked just sitting there. Chances are, it's just another parking lot for them.


----------

